# GentooPub Milano Settembre (...e siamo gia' in 13!!!)

## leon_73

dove e quando:

ore 18.00 Stazione Garibaldi

ore >18.30 direttamente in Corso Como al Café Novecento

chi:

al momento attuale i candidati sono:

LISTA

mouser          confermato

Codadilupo     confermato

fedeliallalinea  (vieini?)

.:deadhead:.   (vieni?)

federico          confermato

randomaze      (vieni?)

Aleksandra      confermato

Akiross           (vieni?) --- anche se a pezzi  :Wink: 

xchris             confermato

Fabi3tto          (vieni?)

FonderiaDigitale (vieni????) Un po' di punti di domanda in piu' perche' e'una star e se la mena un po'  :Wink: 

tuxer              (vieni?)

NB i "(vieni?) sono quelli che non mi hanno scritto in pm ma solo nel forum... Non che mi cambi.. e' solo per essere "sicuro"

... bene bene...

vedo che cominciano a farsi vivi i primi milanesi di ritorno da milano.

Tempo fa era stata proposta una birra per settembre, e visto che:

1) ogni promessa e' un debito

2) chi ben comincia e' gia' a meta' dell'opera

3) di mamma ce n'e' una sola... (ah... no ... questo non centra   :Embarassed:  )

che cosa ne pensate del 1 di settembre!!!

forza ragazzi le adesioni/proposte_alternativa sono aperte...  :Smile: 

UPDATE!!!!

allora io comincarei a fare un bell elenchino, per non mettere gente a caso mandatemi un msg in pm.

una seconda data che si potrebbe organizzare potrebbe essere per il linuxexpo come suggerisce il nostro artista  :Smile: 

LeoLast edited by leon_73 on Tue Aug 31, 2004 11:24 am; edited 12 times in total

----------

## n3m0

 *leon_73 wrote:*   

> che cosa ne pensate del 1 di settembre!!!

 

Azz, alla vigilia dell'esame di Sicurezza?

Staje chine 'e sbaglie  :Wink:  (leggasi "niente da fare")

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

di che giorno si parla?

----------

## n3m0

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> di che giorno si parla?

 

???

Intedi un'altra cosa o semplicemente vuoi sapere questo:

 *leon_73 wrote:*   

> che cosa ne pensate del 1 di settembre!!!

 

?

----------

## codadilupo

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> di che giorno si parla?

 

mercoledi', se non erro...

P.S.: io, ad ogni modo, il 6 e il 7 sono via, spero non si finisca su quelle due date li': già dovro' prendere un'aereo, e non é bello: se poi mi tocca pure saltare il gentoopub, allora, dov'e' la giustizia divina  :Wink:  ?

Coda

----------

## federico

Io potrei esserci per il primo settembre   :Cool: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Non lo so proprio...   :Rolling Eyes:  il giorno prima torno a milano...e non so in  che condizioni...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Quasi quasi si puo' fare

----------

## federico

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Non lo so proprio...   il giorno prima torno a milano...e non so in  che condizioni...

 

Larva! Io tornavo ieri sera da bibione dopo 7 comode ora di guida sotto la grandine, pioggia, sole che ti ammazza, 20 chilometri di coda eppure la sera ero al bar con gli amici  :Smile: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *federico wrote:*   

> Larva! Io tornavo ieri sera da bibione dopo 7 comode ora di guida sotto la grandine, pioggia, sole che ti ammazza, 20 chilometri di coda eppure la sera ero al bar con gli amici 

 Wow   :Wink:  ma tu eri in vacanza... Io parto per un campo di lavoro  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Comunque vedrò d'esserci...

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

il primo escludo proprio di esserci, molto piu' probabilmente verso la prima decina..

----------

## Peach

e perchè non in concomitanza con il Linux World Expo (22-24)?

info: http://www.linuxworldexpo.it/it/

----------

## mouser

Un'attimo che provo

```

# emerge gentoopub-1.9.2004-r1

...

Success

```

perfetto!!! Ci sarò   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

beh io per il linuxexpo ci sono.. per me va benissimo.

----------

## randomaze

Io per l'1 potrei esseci  :Smile: 

 *Peach wrote:*   

> e perchè non in concomitanza con il Linux World Expo (22-24)?
> 
> info: http://www.linuxworldexpo.it/it/

 

...all'interno del quale dovrebbe esserci anche un conferenza dei partecipazione dei gechi  :Wink: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

ecco.. chi se ne occupa? xche la mia ragazza sta la vicino e io sicuramente sono nella zona in quei giorni..

----------

## randomaze

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> ecco.. chi se ne occupa? xche la mia ragazza sta la vicino e io sicuramente sono nella zona in quei giorni..

 

Chi se ne occupa del Pub o Dell'Expò? Del Pub chi capita, del Expò al momento io sto tenendo i contatti... (che rigirerei volentieri sul forum dei gechi, se il sito funzionasse)

----------

## shev

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> ecco.. chi se ne occupa? xche la mia ragazza sta la vicino e io sicuramente sono nella zona in quei giorni..

 

Chi si occupa del talk al linux expò? Ma tu ovviamente!  :Very Happy: 

Scherzi a parte, se fossi disponibile dillo che risolviamo il problema relatore. Non so come fossimo rimasti (il forum gechi c'ha lasciato a piedi ancora una volta. Ho sentito fedeli e vediamo di provvedere al più presto, anche con cambio hosting), ma non mi pare ci fossero altri relatori già concordati.

----------

## randomaze

 *shev wrote:*   

> Scherzi a parte, se fossi disponibile dillo che risolviamo il problema relatore.

 

L'ha detto   :Cool: 

----------

## Peach

in mancanza del forum dei gechi posto qui la lieta novella: 

il 24 pomeriggio, ore 16 avrò l'occasione di parlare di GIMP al LWE...

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *shev wrote:*   

> Scherzi a parte, se fossi disponibile dillo che risolviamo il problema relatore.

 

si ci sono.. ma qualcuno mi spiega in cosa consiste il nostro intervento al webbit compreso il famoso cluster?

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *Peach wrote:*   

> in mancanza del forum dei gechi posto qui la lieta novella: 
> 
> il 24 pomeriggio, ore 16 avrò l'occasione di parlare di GIMP al LWE...

 

come gechi?

----------

## Peach

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> si ci sono.. ma qualcuno mi spiega in cosa consiste il nostro intervento al webbit compreso il famoso cluster?

 

webbit?  :Confused: 

In ogni caso presenzierò grazie a Computer Arts, in un pomeriggio interamente dedicato a Linux e multimedia, e non pensare che mi esima dal parlare di Gentoo!! O che mi astenga dal farlo per il GeCHI  :Surprised: 

cmq il programma della conferenza è reperibile QUI

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

webbit? <-- ho scritto sovrapensiero  :Smile:  intendevo al linuxworld expo

----------

## akiross

Vengo anche ioooo

Maccome! Vi dimenticate del buon vecchio (neanche troppo pero'  :Wink:  Aki?

Sicuramente riusciro' a trovare un po' di tempo tra una partita a tetris e bzFlag per venire al gentoo pub! Cosi' vedo qualche faccia nota, e nuova.

Vediamo di rintracciare anche b10m e Anborn?

Ciauz!

----------

## shev

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> si ci sono.. ma qualcuno mi spiega in cosa consiste il nostro intervento al webbit compreso il famoso cluster?

 

Non credo ci abbiano dato un argomento, quindi le possibilità sono due:

- porti lo stesso talk che avevi portato a webbit

- porti il talk che solitamente presenta MyZelf, quello introduttivo su gentoo

Ovviamente puoi optare anche per la terza opzione: talk nuovo creato per l'occasione  :Smile: 

Cmq sentiamo randomaze se ha novità, è lui il tramite con LWE.

p.s.: complimenti a Peach, ma ormai non mi stupisco più. Magari questa volta riuscirò a partecipare, anzi, mi preparo già qualche domanda in cui sottolineo come gimp faccia schifo e come photoshop sia superiore. Tanto ormai sei preparato, non è più una novità  :Wink: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> p.s.: complimenti a Peach, ma ormai non mi stupisco più. Magari questa volta riuscirò a partecipare, anzi, mi preparo già qualche domanda in cui sottolineo come gimp faccia schifo e come photoshop sia superiore. Tanto ormai sei preparato, non è più una novità 

 

bahahaha che scena quella al webbit2004!   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## codadilupo

no! mi sono persa anche questa... buuhhh!!! 

pero' questo mi fa venir voglia di chiedere ad un mio amico se viene a farci da Operatore Video  :Wink: 

lo chiamo subito !

Coda

----------

## codadilupo

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Vengo anche ioooo

 

eh, non ci credo piu': grdi sempre "al lupo, al lupo"... e poi non vieni mai... e poi... ma ti pare il caso di gridare "al lupo" proprio a me  :Wink:  ?

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Vediamo di rintracciare anche b10m e Anborn?

 

mi pare ovvio  :Cool: 

Coda

----------

## akiross

Si ma a me sembra che questi due (b10m e anborn) e' un po' che non si fanno vivi... almeno, sul forum non li vedo spesso...

magari sono in vacanza...

Provero' a chiamarli, vediamo, o qualche msg privato.

bah, speriamo bene...

----------

## shev

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Si ma a me sembra che questi due (b10m e anborn) e' un po' che non si fanno vivi... almeno, sul forum non li vedo spesso...
> 
> magari sono in vacanza...

 

Anborn aveva avvertito a webbit che per diversi mesi non sarebbe stato presente, poichè impegnato con la tesi e qualche altra cosa che non ricordo. Quindi non temete, è un'assenza programmata, spero torni al più presto  :Smile: 

b10m non ho mai avuto il piacere di conoscerlo direttamente, quindi non vi so dire.

----------

## mouser

[superpignolo_mode]

2 leon_73: il mio nick va con l'iniziale minuscola   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

[/superpignolo_mode]

Comunque, per che ora ci troviamo?????

E, vi dispiacerebbe ripetermi l'indirizzo?????   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

Thanx

mouser

----------

## codadilupo

mah, é una bella domanda... questo lo sta organizzando leonb_73, quindi dovrebbe de cidere lui, ad ogni modo, di solito é attorno alle 18.00/18.30 In Corso Como (Milano) presso il Caffé Novecento (con qualche scappatella feriale al movida(?))

Coda

----------

## mouser

Grazie coda,

vediamo se leon_73 conferma.

A mercoledì, allora!

Ciriciao

mouser

----------

## leon_73

 *mouser wrote:*   

> Grazie coda,
> 
> vediamo se leon_73 conferma.
> 
> A mercoledì, allora!
> ...

 

Per quanto ne so io... l'appuntamento era alla stazione di porta garibaldi...

Comunque fa lo stesso... Tanto si va sempre poi in corso como...

Avviso che per me prima delle 18.30-19.00 non e' fisicamente possibile   :Embarassed: 

[SUPERsuperpignolo_mode] 

[superpignolo_mode] 

2 leon_73: il mio nick va con l'iniziale minuscola   

[superpignolo_mode] 

ok come Lei desidera  :Wink: 

[/SUPERsuperpignolo_mode]

----------

## mouser

si scherza leon  :Rolling Eyes: 

Comuque se è preferenza trovarsi alla stazione, per me non ci sono problemi, anche perchè io non conosco il pub e dovrei cercarlo.

Credo che per le 18 circa potrei essere li.

Fatemi sapere se ci vediamo in stazione o al pub.

Ciriciao

mouser

----------

## tuxer

ciao a tutti!

leggo da parecchio questo forum ma non ho scritto molto...

ho visto questo topic per caso e, se non è un problema, verrei su a Milano (ho l'appartamento) molto volentieri per incontrare un po' di gentoo-users...

posso venire? qualche buon anima (che sa dov'è il posto) mi darebbe un suo contatto per pm??

grazie 1000...

----------

## shev

 *tuxer wrote:*   

> posso venire? qualche buon anima (che sa dov'è il posto) mi darebbe un suo contatto per pm??

 

Ma certo che puoi partecipare, non sono chiusi i GentooPub. Più gente c'è meglio è  :Very Happy: 

----------

## xchris

io arrivo dal Salento proprio mercoledi'.

Vedro' d'esserci.

mando il PM

ciauz

edit:devo venire con un carciofo in bocca e ululare abbasso Bill?   :Laughing: 

----------

## Aleksandra

 *xchris wrote:*   

> io arrivo dal Salento proprio mercoledi'.
> 
> Vedro' d'esserci.
> 
> mando il PM
> ...

 

Basta che non passi a prendermi con il carciofo....... perche' passi tu vero?    :Twisted Evil:  mhuahau    :Laughing: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

***FORSE*** riesco a esserci anche il 1 settembre. dico FORSE.

----------

## xchris

 *Aleksandra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Basta che non passi a prendermi con il carciofo....... perche' passi tu vero?    mhuahau   

 

aooo pezzo di sfaticata  :Very Happy: 

io ci vado proprio a piedi! 5 minuti... (a meno che poi non ci si sposti)

ma lo scooter prende polvere?

----------

## xchris

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> ***FORSE*** riesco a esserci anche il 1 settembre. dico FORSE.

 

daiiii vedi di venire che voglio vedere il rompiballe numero 1 (affettuosamente)  :Very Happy: 

ciao

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

ok.. fanno 50 euri per il debug di usetool   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

 :Razz: 

----------

## xchris

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> ok.. fanno 50 euri per il debug di usetool   
> 
> 

 

hiihihhiihi azz... sto zitto la prossima volta  :Smile: 

cia'

----------

## Fabi3tto

Stavolta penso di poterci essere anche io..dove ci si trova in Garibaldi ?

Non sono molto pratico della stazione..vale la stessa mappa-ritrovo di qualche gentoo-pub fa? Così abbiamo già un ritrovo preciso...anche se non essendo mai venuto...spero di riconoscere una folla di persone con un cartello "QUI GENTOO-PUB"  :Cool:  come agli aereoporti..anche se forse sarebbe giusto un pò appariscente...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Byez

----------

## shev

 *Fabi3tto wrote:*   

> anche se forse sarebbe giusto un pò appariscente...  
> 
> Byez

 

Dici? Conosco un tale, che ha partecipato a tutti i GentooPub credo (e che usa un nick tipo... codadi... codaqualcosa_che_non_ricordo) che ha già fatto una cosa simile, in occasione del primo GentooDay di Venezia del novembre scorso  :Mr. Green: 

Mitico coda  :Wink: 

----------

## akiross

leon metti pure anche me nell'elenco, anche se ho il braccio rotto vengo lo stesso  :Smile: 

comunque non ho ben capito quand'e'...

----------

## codadilupo

 *shev wrote:*   

> Mitico coda 

 

se mi fossi organizzato un poco prima, avrei portato una stampa A4 di Bucky  :Wink: 

Questa volta riesco ad arrivare solo verso le 18.00/18.30.. se qualcuno arriva prima potrebbe stampare una bella G e appiccicarla su qualche muro in stazione  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## akiross

ajjj ho visto ora che e' il 1o settembre

ok, per me va bene. basta che ci decidiamo sull'ora alla stazione... 18 o 18:30? o dopo? o prima??

stampo il logone di gentoo?  :Smile: 

ciauz

----------

## leon_73

Come ho detto prima, anche sto "gestendo" questo bellissimo evento, non penso di riuscire ad arrivare prima delle 19...

Visto pero' il numero di adesioni, che si sta facendo interessante, vi consiglio di incontrarvi tra le 18 e le 18.30 alla stazione (vale la cartina di qualche volta fa...) in modo poi che possiate ancora trovare un locale che possa darci un tavolo da 10-15 persone...

Leo

Ps... non e' che si riescono a trovare ancora quelle bellissime magliette a manica lunga che al webbit hanno generato l'invidia di molti.

----------

## leon_73

 *shev wrote:*   

>  *tuxer wrote:*   posso venire? qualche buon anima (che sa dov'è il posto) mi darebbe un suo contatto per pm?? 
> 
> Ma certo che puoi partecipare, non sono chiusi i GentooPub. Più gente c'è meglio è 

 

Shev, so che tu sei onnipresente su tutto il forum, ma non ho capito se ci sei o meno???

Leo

----------

## mouser

leon_73

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ... 18 e le 18.30 alla stazione (vale la cartina di qualche volta fa...) ...
> 
> 

 

BWAAAAAAA   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Non riesco a trovarla, BWAAAA   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Qualcuno linka, please   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

Thanx

mouser

----------

## randomaze

 *mouser wrote:*   

> Qualcuno linka, please    

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=925536#925536

----------

## leon_73

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *mouser wrote:*   Qualcuno linka, please     
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=925536#925536

 

Io ho trovato questa che era piu' dettagliata  :Wink: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=925820#925820

ciao

----------

## mouser

Thanx per la cartina randomaze.

Allora io dovrei esserci per le 18:00, 18:15.

Chi mi tiene compagnia a quell'ora???   :Embarassed: 

@Leon_73: mi sto mettendo d'accordo con tuxer, dovrebbe esserci anche lui.

Ciriciao

mouser

----------

## randomaze

 *mouser wrote:*   

> Allora io dovrei esserci per le 18:00, 18:15.
> 
> Chi mi tiene compagnia a quell'ora???  

 

Salvo problemi dell'ultimo momento dovrei essere li alla stessa ora  :Wink: 

----------

## akiross

 *Quote:*   

> Io ho trovato questa che era piu' dettagliata 

 

mauahau modestamente era la mia   :Cool: 

d'accordo, allora io mi faro' trovare mercoledi' 1 settembre al solito posto per le 18.30, anche prima, vedo i trenitalia che mi consente di fare

OVVIAMENTE visto il numero elevato di partecipanti posso anche scroccare il passaggio a qualcuno per il ritorno, no?  :Very Happy: 

Legnanooo, qualcuno dalle parti di Legnano??

Ciauz!

----------

## shev

 *leon_73 wrote:*   

> Shev, so che tu sei onnipresente su tutto il forum, ma non ho capito se ci sei o meno?

 

A questo del 1° settembre non di certo, lavoro  :Sad: 

----------

## leon_73

 *shev wrote:*   

>  *leon_73 wrote:*   Shev, so che tu sei onnipresente su tutto il forum, ma non ho capito se ci sei o meno? 
> 
> A questo del 1° settembre non di certo, lavoro 

 

Capisco... e' un male comune...

comunque se cambi idea sai dove trovarci  :Wink: 

----------

## Fabi3tto

sciao a tutti... beh io penso proprio che ci sarò..a proposito di passaggi..

qualcuno che va dalle parti di lissone..desio...cesano..seveso..  :Razz: 

penso di arrivare verso le 18.00 tanto so che non riuscirò a studiare analisi 2...   :Laughing: 

Allora cercherò una folla accanto a un grosso cartello con il simbolo di Gentoo?   :Cool:   :Wink: 

Byez

----------

## codadilupo

 *Fabi3tto wrote:*   

> sciao a tutti... beh io penso proprio che ci sarò..a proposito di passaggi..
> 
> qualcuno che va dalle parti di lissone..desio...cesano..seveso..  

 

lo sai già  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## mouser

 *Fabi3tto wrote:*   

> Allora cercherò una folla accanto a un grosso cartello con il simbolo di Gentoo?   
> 
> Byez

 

Al massimo guardi le nuvole e dovresti vedere il simbolo di gentoo tipo bat-segnale    :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## xchris

una domanda...

e' previsto poi uno spostamento da zona Garibaldi?o rimaniamo ad alcolizzarci li'?

(della serie...devo prendere la moto o vengo a piedi?)

----------

## randomaze

 *xchris wrote:*   

> e' previsto poi uno spostamento da zona Garibaldi?o rimaniamo ad alcolizzarci li'?

 

Se andiamo in Corso Como lo spostamento é di 100m scarsi  :Rolling Eyes: 

Penso che la moto sia l'ideale.

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

bastardi, non ci posso essere  il 1mo..  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## federico

Devo sempre io a essere quello che fa la figura di non aver capito una bega, ma alla fine dove ci si trova il primo settembre e a che ora???

E perche' il primo post non viene mai aggiornato con le ultime decisioni maledizione...

----------

## codadilupo

 *federico wrote:*   

> Devo sempre io a essere quello che fa la figura di non aver capito una bega, ma alla fine dove ci si trova il primo settembre e a che ora???

 

dai la prossima volta veniamo a casa tua, e ti PM-iamo dalla stanza attigua, cosi', in caso, puoi sempre dare un urlo  :Wink: 

ad ogni modo, il senso del tutto é:

ore 18.00 Stazione Garibaldi

ore >18.30 direttamente in Corso Como al Café Novecento.

Coda

----------

## leon_73

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> dai la prossima volta veniamo a casa tua, e ti PM-iamo dalla stanza attigua, cosi', in caso, puoi sempre dare un urlo 
> 
> ad ogni modo, il senso del tutto é:
> 
> ore 18.00 Stazione Garibaldi
> ...

 

Grazie coda...

se ti rompi con l'IT, ti assumo come segretaria  :Wink: 

Ho aggiornato anche il primo post...

Leo

----------

## federico

Cavoli in casa di dio... [sto sui navigli]

Ok ora mi organizzo  :Smile: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *leon_73 wrote:*   

> Grazie coda...
> 
> se ti rompi con l'IT, ti assumo come segretaria 

 

allora sono libero dal primo gennaio... ma i tacchi a spillo non li porto, e, soprattutto, non ho intenzione di depilarmi  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## leon_73

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *leon_73 wrote:*   Grazie coda...
> 
> se ti rompi con l'IT, ti assumo come segretaria  
> 
> allora sono libero dal primo gennaio... ma i tacchi a spillo non li porto, e, soprattutto, non ho intenzione di depilarmi 
> ...

 

Hai mai visto il film secretary... Io pensavo a qualcosa di simile  :Wink:   :Twisted Evil: 

Leo

----------

## leon_73

 *federico wrote:*   

> Cavoli in casa di dio... [sto sui navigli]
> 
> Ok ora mi organizzo 

 

basta che prendi la metropolitana e sei gia li...

http://www.atm-mi.it  ti e' amico  :Wink: 

Leo

----------

## Fabi3tto

 *Quote:*   

> lo sai già

 

Non sapevo che ci fossi anche tu...  :Very Happy: 

Domani mattina cerco di risolvere il problema con kde dato ke finora nn ho avuto tempo.. se non ci riesco non è ke daresti un okkiata veloce al mio portatile domani ?  :Rolling Eyes: 

Naturalmente se non ti senti sfruttato troppo  :Laughing: 

Byez

----------

## codadilupo

 *Fabi3tto wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   lo sai già 
> 
> Non sapevo che ci fossi anche tu... 
> 
> Domani mattina cerco di risolvere il problema con kde dato ke finora nn ho avuto tempo.. se non ci riesco non è ke daresti un okkiata veloce al mio portatile domani ? 
> ...

 

direi che, se vuoi, e gl'altri son d'accordo, puoi provare a portarlo, ma non credo che, se risolverai, sarà grazie a me... piu' tosto a chiuque degl'altri che vengono  :Wink: 

in alternativa, resta sempre il POP di pregana milanese del MILUG, che riapre proprio questa sera.

[OT]P.S.: aggiungo: a fine settembre il MILUG organizza il solito banchetto+vino  a rho, durnate il famigerato Rockin'Rho.. si raccomanda la partecipazione  :Wink: [/OT]

Coda

----------

## Fabi3tto

Beh io ce l'avrò dietro per forza... poi se c'è spazio e qualcuno disponibile ok.. altrimenti no problem..dopo il 9 settembre potrò dedicarmi anima e corpo ad imparare qualcosa di più su gentoo...

byezz

----------

## mouser

 *federico wrote:*   

> Cavoli in casa di dio... [sto sui navigli]
> 
> Ok ora mi organizzo 

 

[sadico_mode]

Se al ritorno vuoi uno strappo   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

[/sadico_mode]

a parte gli scherzi.... passo di li per tornare a casa.

Se hai bisogno...   :Cool: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Anf... Dopo lavatrici, frigoriferi, mobili vari, caldaie e caloriferi in ghisa, rieccomi  :Very Happy:  iauz a tutti

Confermo la mia presenza al gentoo-pub di domani. Una sola nota, qualcuno può telefonare prima per assicurarsi che il posto prescelto sia aperto & abbastanza capiente per noi? All'ultimo Gentoo-pub abbiamo avutouna sorpresina   :Confused:   :Laughing: 

----------

## mouser

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Anf... Dopo lavatrici, frigoriferi, mobili vari, caldaie e caloriferi in ghisa, rieccomi  iauz a tutti

 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

che cos'hai compilato??????   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *mouser wrote:*   

> che cos'hai compilato??????    

 Qualcosa tipo questo!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## federico

Mi domandavo una cosa, ma ci vediamo alle 18, 18.30 perche' qualcuno il giorno dopo lavora, ma a che ora andate a letto di solito? In settimana non uscite mai per farvi una birretta la sera?

Devo rompere le balle ma questo orario strano dovete spiegarmelo   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## mouser

 *federico wrote:*   

> Mi domandavo una cosa, ma ci vediamo alle 18, 18.30 perche' qualcuno il giorno dopo lavora, ma a che ora andate a letto di solito? In settimana non uscite mai per farvi una birretta la sera?
> 
> Devo rompere le balle ma questo orario strano dovete spiegarmelo  

 

Io vado a letto abbastanza tardi, infatti all'inizio avevo proposto (enll'altro thread) di trovarci alle 21:30.

Comunque se è preferenza generale trovarci alle 18:00/18:30, per questa prima volta al gentoo-pub ho preso un'ora di permesso al lavoro...

magari le prossime arriverò un pò in ritardo   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## randomaze

 *federico wrote:*   

> In settimana non uscite mai per farvi una birretta la sera?

 

La birretta... raramente da quando sono sposato  :Razz: 

Per chi lavora a Milano e abita in provincia é comodissimo, anche con i mezzi... comunque come detto da coda é flessibile ovvero chi c'é alle 18-18.30 bene, altrimenti punta dritto sul locale senza farsi troppi problemi!

----------

## federico

Buongiorno  :Sad: 

Stanotte mi sono sentito poco bene e mi sono svegliato solo adesso che sono le 14.30, dorei essere a fare un lavoro di assistenza per le 15 -chiamero' per dire che ritardo- e a questo punto tutto la mia organizzazione va un po' a farsi benedire e vacilla la mia presenza al gentoopub.

Manderò visto che sono in giro piu' tardi un messaggio magari a randomaze del quale ho il numero per farvi sapere se finisco presto e riesco a venire oppure se dovro' tirare un pacco...

Sinceramente mi sento cosi' una schifezza che rimarrei a dormire   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## mouser

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Qualcosa tipo questo!  

 

hmmmm   :Confused: 

mi sembra che quei pacchetti siano corrotti.

prova con

```

# emerge discarica-0.0.1-r1

```

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## xchris

qualche anima pia mi manda un PM con un contatto telefonico?

un zi za mai  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *mouser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> # emerge discarica-0.0.1-r1
> ...

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:  in realtà è 

```
# emerge rottami
```

 ma l'ebuild è polimorfico, perchè dopo un po' diventa 

```
# emerge -C rottami; emerge ca$h_4_missionari
```

  :Very Happy:   :Cool:   :Wink: 

----------

## cerri

# emerge cerri

ERROR: package too far, try to reconnect to a nearer mirror.

----------

## akiross

Credo che sia il primo post dopo il pub  :Very Happy: 

finalmente ho visto Coda di persona, quindi credo che ora posso anche morire felice

AhAhAH scherzi a parte, la serata mi e' piaciuta, tutta bella gente, anche se qualcuno (che per giustizia chiamero' solo leon, anzi no, chiamero' _73) e' un po' troppo audace con le cameriere  :Very Happy: . Mi spiace leo, non ho rimediato il suo numero.

Eravamo:

Io, leon, coda, xchris, deadhead, aleksandra (e onestamente sono rimasto affascinato  :Smile: ), mouser, randomaze (che e' scappato subito purtroppo), tuxer eh... uffa, ne ho dimenticato qualcuno  :Neutral:  e poi la ragazza di mouser se non erro, valentina se non erro. Totale se ricordo bene: 10+1.

Mi spiace, non e' voluto, magari ho confuso i nick, comunque e' colpa della tequila  :Very Happy: 

Totale: le foto le ha deadhead, in piu' qualcuna in autoscatto per le sue numerose ammiratrici  :Smile:  e le posta spero, vero??

Per quanto mi riguarda ho riso parecchio, conosciuto bella gente, una in particolare  :Wink:  anche questa volta la barista e' stata inafferrabile, ma aveva la scusa perche' era straniera (??? chiedere a leon per maggiori info  :Smile: )

E in piu' (BAAAAWWW non son sicuro con il nick) ho beccato un altro che va alla Bicocca  :Cool: 

Chi non e' venuto si e' perso una bella serata  :Very Happy: 

E coda e' meno filosofo di quanto non sembri!! O forse... l'ha mascherato bene!

Buona serata, buona giornata se lo leggete domani (o meglio oggi ma ad ore piu' decenti  :Wink: 

----------

## nick_spacca

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Credo che sia il primo post dopo il pub 
> 
> finalmente ho visto Coda di persona, quindi credo che ora posso anche morire felice
> 
> AhAhAH scherzi a parte, la serata mi e' piaciuta, tutta bella gente, anche se qualcuno (che per giustizia chiamero' solo leon, anzi no, chiamero' _73) e' un po' troppo audace con le cameriere . Mi spiace leo, non ho rimediato il suo numero.
> ...

 

 :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

UFFFFFIIII

Quando si fa un gentopub a Firenze...(possibilmente NON mentre mi sto laureando grazie   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:  ) ... voglio tornare a divertirmi anche io...

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *akiross wrote:*   

> aleksandra (e onestamente sono rimasto affascinato )

 

Giu le mani, PORCO.  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> E coda e' meno filosofo di quanto non sembri!! O forse... l'ha mascherato bene!
> 
> 

 

tze. non sottovalutar il can che dorme, che poi si morde la coda.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## akiross

 *Quote:*   

> Giu le mani, PORCO.

 

Tze, e' natura umana (eterosessuale) essere interessati all'altro sesso. Non ho detto che (con tutto il rispetto per la signorina in soggetto) ci farei chissa' che cosa. Ho solo detto *nel limite della decenza* che e' una bella donna. E' grave tutto cio'??

Fonderia, con tutto il rispetto anche nei tuoi confronti, ma forse dovesti pensare di piu' alle signorine e un po' meno a gentoo  :Laughing: 

Scusate l'audacia   :Embarassed: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

tze, uomo di malafede. puoi chiedere a chi c'era al webbit del test della maglietta con sesta alla mia "signorina" (tipo shev, botta, myzelf, amborn, doom.. )  :Razz: 

----------

## akiross

Ehh?? questa non l'ho capita, comunque c'ero anche io al webbit...

spiegati (o meglio, spiega il passaggio --con sesta alla mia "signorina"--)

tanto ho tutta la nottata libera visto che devo translare un doc da HTML a LaTeX... yaaawn  :Very Happy: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

nono, fattelo spiegare da anborn o shev  :Wink: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Credo che sia il primo post dopo il pub  finalmente ho visto Coda di persona, quindi credo che ora posso anche morire felice

 ti accontenti di poco  :Smile:   *akiross wrote:*   

> AhAhAH scherzi a parte, la serata mi e' piaciuta, tutta bella gente

 Agree su tutta la linea *akiross wrote:*   

> Totale: le foto le ha deadhead, in piu' qualcuna in autoscatto per le sue numerose ammiratrici  e le posta spero, vero??

 Guarda l'ora di sto post. Considera che ho almeno un 26 ore di sonno arretrate. Le foto arriveranno. Doopo che mi sarò svegliato domani *akiross wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E in piu' (BAAAAWWW non son sicuro con il nick) ho beccato un altro che va alla Bicocca 

 Ottima cosa anche per me, anche se a dirla tutto nno ho avuto occasione di parlarci troppo  :Sad: 

P.S. x Coda

Adesso ho connesso come mai non avevo riconosciuta Alexandra al primo colpo! E' dimagrita dall'incontro co Stallman e sta davvero in forma ora!  :Wink:  Complimenti!

Quale onore poi conoscere xchris, una eminenza in incognito tra noi... 

Davvero davvero bello sto GentooPub!   :Cool:  [/quote]

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> Giu le mani, PORCO. 

 

Qualcuno recitava "umano atto animale"  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Aleksandra

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S. x Coda
> 
> Adesso ho connesso come mai non avevo riconosciuta Alexandra al primo colpo! E' dimagrita dall'incontro co Stallman e sta davvero in forma ora!  Complimenti!
> ...

 

 :Shocked:   bhe' che dire grazie mille per i complimenti a tutti  :Embarassed:  molto onorata e akiross non ti preoccupare, nessuna audacia un complimento cosi' carino fa sempre piacere  :Wink: 

deadhead veniamo a noi... o sei particolarmente distratto in generale o ti sto antipatica  :Laughing:   (mai dire ad una donna che non era in forma nemmeno usando un verbo al passato eheheh) perche' come diceva giustamente coda l'unica cosa che (sigh ahime')  e' cambiata dalla conferenza e' l'assenza del ciuffo biondo  :Laughing: 

Fatte le debite precisazioni sul mio peso (cosa della quale al resto del forum credo freghi meno di 0  :Very Happy: ), e' stato davvero un piacere conoscere un altro po' di gentooaglia e ritrovare quelli che avevo gia' conosciuto (tranne deadhead ahahahahah   :Laughing:   scheeeeeeeerzo ue', anche se sbagli anche a scrivere il mio nick  :Wink: )

----------

## mouser

Soddisfatissimo anch'io del gentoo-pub di ieri sera.

Sfato il mito che se prendi n persone appassionate di informatica, queste in un pub non parleranno di altro..... abbiamo passato 40 min circa a continuare una certa discussione (tum-tum chiamati in causa akiross e coda) su quale politica ci sia realmente in italia ......... come siamo colti   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

 *akiross wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io, leon, coda, xchris, deadhead, aleksandra (e onestamente sono rimasto affascinato  ), mouser, randomaze (che e' scappato subito purtroppo), tuxer eh... uffa, ne ho dimenticato qualcuno  
> 
> 

 

hai dimenticato fabi3tto... che tra le altre cose deve mettere un bel risolto al titolo del suo thread su kde che non va   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

In definitiva sono stato molto soddisfatto della serata, e spero che alla prossima ci sia un pò più gente.

[dispiaciuto_mode]

Chiedo scusa ai presenti per la mia fuga a notte giovane ma, come ho spiegato, ero un pò stanco

[/dispiaciuto_mode]

----------

## shev

 *mouser wrote:*   

> In definitiva sono stato molto soddisfatto della serata, e spero che alla prossima ci sia un pò più gente

 

Lo spero anch'io, visto che paio condannato a perdermi tutti i GentooPub  :Sad: 

Per fonderia testimonio a suo favore, a donnine è già a posto così. Probabilmente ci pensa più di noi altri, o almeno della maggior pare di noi altri  :Razz: 

----------

## randomaze

 *shev wrote:*   

>  *mouser wrote:*   In definitiva sono stato molto soddisfatto della serata, e spero che alla prossima ci sia un pò più gente 
> 
> Lo spero anch'io, visto che paio condannato a perdermi tutti i GentooPub 
> 
> 

 

Io quello di ieri lo ho solo "assaggiato" (oddio, neanche quello visto che non ho neanche visto il PUB ma solo la stazione Garibaldi) causa un problema all'ultimo momento.... quando si fa il prossimo?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *shev wrote:*   

> Lo spero anch'io, visto che paio condannato a perdermi tutti i GentooPub 

 

Quello a manno c'eri  :Very Happy: 

----------

## leon_73

Ed anche l'uomo con la permanenza piu breve a tutti i gentoo pub rigrazia i partecipanti per l'ottimo aperitivo...

 *Aleksandra wrote:*   

>    bhe' che dire grazie mille per i complimenti a tutti  molto onorata e akiross non ti preoccupare, nessuna audacia un complimento cosi' carino fa sempre piacere 
> 
> 

 

akiross, ti avevo detto di concentrarti sulla cameriera non su di Aleks...  :Wink: 

 *Aleksandra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> deadhead veniamo a noi... o sei particolarmente distratto in generale o ti sto antipatica   (mai dire ad una donna che non era in forma nemmeno usando un verbo al passato eheheh)

 

cito il consiglio che mi diede un vecchio saggio di caronno pertusella...

alle donne al massimo puoi dire che sono come il vino buono, col tempo migliorano  :Wink: 

ciao e alla prox  :Wink: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

>  *akiross wrote:*   aleksandra (e onestamente sono rimasto affascinato ) 
> 
> Giu le mani, PORCO.  

 

della serie: "Hey tu porco levale le mani di dosso"...

citazione da "ritorno al futuro"  :Smile: 

----------

## mouser

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> dossi"...

 

dossi ?????

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *mouser wrote:*   

> dossi ?????
> 
>   

 

Forse intendeva dai dossi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mouser

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Forse intendeva dai dossi 

 

Giusto, non ci avevo pensato   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

deadhead in punizione alla lavagna. Scrivi a chiare lettere per 50 volte:

Non devo postare dopo una serata passata a bagordare. Inoltre, DEVO RILEGGERE PRIMA DI INVIARE!!!!  :Embarassed:   :Very Happy: 

Caffè... Il mio tesssoro!

----------

## mouser

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Caffè... Il mio tesssoro!

 

gollum, gollum   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Aleksandra

 *leon_73 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> akiross, ti avevo detto di concentrarti sulla cameriera non su di Aleks... 

 

Come disse un vecchio saggio di canicatti' anche dire quella e' meglio di un'altra non e' cosa da farsi... se non altro per galanteria.....  :Laughing: 

 *leon_73 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> cito il consiglio che mi diede un vecchio saggio di caronno pertusella...
> 
> alle donne al massimo puoi dire che sono come il vino buono, col tempo migliorano 
> ...

 

consiglio bis: Agli uomini mai far pesare che hanno toppato..... ri- :Laughing:  specie a quelli che fuggono eheheheh  :Very Happy: 

Ciao  a te

deadhead la prossima volta il cilicio eh  :Laughing:   :Wink: 

----------

## leon_73

 *Aleksandra wrote:*   

>  *leon_73 wrote:*   
> 
> akiross, ti avevo detto di concentrarti sulla cameriera non su di Aleks...  
> 
> Come disse un vecchio saggio di canicatti' anche dire quella e' meglio di un'altra non e' cosa da farsi... se non altro per galanteria.....  

 

Io stavo solo riprendendo il ragazzo che non fa i compiti a lui assegnati  :Wink: 

Mai mi permetteri di mettere a confronto due cotal bellezze  :Wink: 

 *Aleksandra wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *leon_73 wrote:*   
> 
> consiglio bis: Agli uomini mai far pesare che hanno toppato..... ri- specie a quelli che fuggono eheheheh 
> ...

 

Touche  :Wink: 

----------

## xchris

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  E' dimagrita dall'incontro co Stallman e sta davvero in forma ora Complimenti!
> 
> 

 

vuoi morire giovane?  :Laughing: 

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quale onore poi conoscere xchris, una eminenza in incognito tra noi... 
> 
> 

 

ellapeppazza  :Smile: 

esagerato!

 *.:deadhead: wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Davvero davvero bello sto GentooPub!   

 

confermo in pieno!

E' stata una serata divertente.

Tiro le orecchie a chi l'ha organizzata perche' e' scappato un po' prestino   :Twisted Evil: 

Per randomaze e' altra storia.E cmq mi ha fatto piacere incontrarlo anche se per poco.

Coda e' un vero spettacolo!

Mi ha illuminato sulla terminologia di portage e sul significato di emersione e immersione  :Very Happy: 

Veramente contento di avervi conosciuto!

----------

## akiross

[silent mode on]

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Lo spero anch'io, visto che paio condannato a perdermi tutti i GentooPub Sad 

 

pssst, non ditelo a shev, ma secondo me i gentoo pub escono bene perche' non c'e' lui  :Laughing: 

[silent mode off]

scheeeeerzo sheeeev.... non mi banni vero?!?!?

[extra ot]a proposito, su questo forum e' mai stato bannato qualcuno?!?! non ne ho mai visti credo...

Coda! abbiamo trovato la democrazia perfetta: ogni italiano deve avere una copia di gentoo... basta con queste distro! tutti alla pari  :Smile: 

e mettiamo i moderatori del forum a capo della Repubblica.[/extra ot]

Leon, leeeooon! Dopo la cameriera adesso fai anche battaglie di proverbi con Aleksandra?!? Non ti riconosco piu'! La mancanza della cameriera "flippata" ti ha sconvolto eh? Gia, un po' a tutti del resto

Ora scusate per questo scorcio di euforia mattutina, torno a dorm... ehm, lavorare  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Fabi3tto

 *Quote:*   

>  uffa, ne ho dimenticato qualcuno  e poi la ragazza di mouser se non erro, valentina se non erro.

 

Come ha detto mouser ti sei dimenticato di me.. dev'esser proprio la tequila xke abbiamo parlato per più di metà serata!!   :Laughing: 

 *Quote:*   

>   fabi3tto... che tra le altre cose deve mettere un bel risolto al titolo del suo thread su kde che non va 

 

Il bello è che non ho mai iniziato un thread del genere...non volevo disturbare le maestà del forum con una domanda così stupida e volevo aspettare di aver tempo per risolverla da solo. Ma si sa, l'occasione fa l'uomo ladro e ho approfittato del Gentoo-pub!

 *Quote:*   

> Io stavo solo riprendendo il ragazzo che non fa i compiti a lui assegnati

 

Diciamo che io avevo pensato di fare il compito al posto suo...ma dopo un pò di osservazione ho notato che il problema era al di fuori della mia portata  :Very Happy: 

Comunque mi son divertito parecchio..ho sistemato anche il mio buon vecchio portatilino, ho anche fatto il mio dovere comprando la maglietta dei gechi... :Smile:  insomma è stata una bella bevuta in compagnia...a proposito ringrazio ancora Coda per il passaggio!

Ora torno ad analisi 2...   :Crying or Very sad: 

Byez

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *xchris wrote:*   

> vuoi morire giovane? 

 

anche te ti ci metti?  :Smile:  hai visto a che ora ho scritto?

 *Quote:*   

> Gio 02 Set 2004, 1:15 am

  Inoltre c'era la coppiata vincente e piazzata Alcool & Stanchezza in me...

Eppoi ho già scontato la mia punizione qui

Comunque...

Eccovi le foto  :Very Happy: 

Un consiglio, cliccate sul punto interrogrativo sotto una delle slides, comparirà uno specchietto con i collegamenti attivabili direttamente da tastiera.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Comunque...
> 
> Eccovi le foto 

 

E tu dove sei?

----------

## akiross

Gia, me lo chiedevo anche io....

con tutti gli autoscatti che ti sei fatto!  :Laughing: 

----------

## xchris

come al solito dalle foto si capisce:

A - che mangio sempre

B - che sono un po' pirla  :Smile: 

bella serata cmq.

Grazie per le foto.

ciau

----------

## leon_73

 *xchris wrote:*   

> Tiro le orecchie a chi l'ha organizzata perche' e' scappato un po' prestino   

 

Ma questa sta diventando una mia tradizione... un po' come importunare le cameriere...

 :Smile: 

Leo

----------

## leon_73

 *Fabi3tto wrote:*   

> Diciamo che io avevo pensato di fare il compito al posto suo...ma dopo un pò di osservazione ho notato che il problema era al di fuori della mia portata 

 

Non esistono compiti fuori dalla portata di nessuno  :Wink: 

Se pensi che Einstein aveva cominciato maluccio, si e' laureato con il MINIMO dei voti,  e guarda dov'e' arrivato  :Wink: 

Magari sei il Leonardo Da Vinci del broccolaggio del nostro secolo e non lo sai  :Wink: 

----------

## shev

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *shev wrote:*   Lo spero anch'io, visto che paio condannato a perdermi tutti i GentooPub  
> 
> Quello a manno c'eri 

 

Sisi, ed è stato splendido! Ho dimenticato di scriverlo, ma mi riferivo solo a quelli di Milano. Per il resto non ne ho perso uno, tra Venezia, Padova e Svizzera  :Very Happy: 

p.s.: akiross: nessun bannato, vuoi essere il primo?   :Twisted Evil: 

Scherzi a parte, se non mi volete basta dirlo  :Razz: 

 :Wink: 

----------

## mouser

Belle le foto   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Comunque, ogni due scatti ti sparaflesciavi in da face.

Vabbè.

Come siete belli!!!!   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## akiross

No shev, ci mancherebbe!

Purtroppo ti ho visto a Venezia@Linuxday ma non ti ho salutato  :Neutral:  All'inizio ti ho anche scambiato per Almafer, che all'epoca si faceva vedere di piu'  :Very Happy: 

Eh poi dobbiamo parlare degli Apple, se manchi come si fa?!?!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> E tu dove sei?

  *mouser wrote:*   

> Comunque, ogni due scatti ti sparaflesciavi in da face.

 Ho ancora un po' di rispetto per me steso, c'è solo un autoscatto OSCENO che mi sono fatto... In effetti potevo farmene fare almeno una... Vabbè, aspè che ripongo in un cassetto la mia dignità e l' upplodo   :Laughing:   :Cool: 

//EDIT: album v.0.3 messo online.

http://deadhead.altervista.org/photo/gechi_1.9.04/

----------

## shev

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Eh poi dobbiamo parlare degli Apple, se manchi come si fa?!?! 

 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Coda e' un vero spettacolo!
> 
> Mi ha illuminato sulla terminologia di portage e sul significato di emersione e immersione 

 

si, lui e' un vero sub.

----------

## codadilupo

 *Akiross wrote:*   

> finalmente ho visto Coda di persona, quindi credo che ora posso anche morire felice
> 
> Io, leon, coda, xchris, deadhead, aleksandra
> 
> E coda e' meno filosofo di quanto non sembri!! O forse... l'ha mascherato bene!

 

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> tze. non sottovalutar il can che dorme, che poi si morde la coda. Rolling Eyes

 

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> P.S. x Coda

 

 *Aleksandra wrote:*   

> come diceva giustamente coda

 

 *mouser wrote:*   

> abbiamo passato 40 min circa a continuare una certa discussione (tum-tum chiamati in causa akiross e coda)

 

 *xchris wrote:*   

> Coda e' un vero spettacolo!
> 
> Mi ha illuminato sulla terminologia di portage e sul significato di emersione e immersione Very Happy 

 

 *Akiross wrote:*   

> Coda! abbiamo trovato la democrazia perfetta

 

 *Fabi3tto wrote:*   

> ...a proposito ringrazio ancora Coda per il passaggio!

 

ahoo!!! avete finito di parlare di me in mia assenza  :Laughing:   :Question: 

Coda, che vince la gara per il nick piu' citato  :Laughing: Last edited by codadilupo on Thu Sep 02, 2004 2:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## randomaze

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Coda, che vince la gara per il nick piu' citato 

 

Mi sembra di capire che hai tenuto banco ieri.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> ahoo!!! avete finito di parlare di me in mia assenza  
> 
> Coda, che vince la gara per il nick piu' citato 

 

Sei amato  :Very Happy: 

----------

## akiross

Non si puo' non parlare di un illustre filosofo quale coda  :Laughing: 

----------

